# Nissan Skyline Engine Documentation



## rosigma (Jul 19, 2004)

Where can i download full documentation of Nissan Skyline and Nissan Laurel engines?


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

RB-20DE
type: 1998cc EFI dohc 24-VALVE 6-cyl
Power: 116kw @ 6400rpm
Torque: 184Nm @ 5200rpm
Gearboxes: RWD 5sp and 4sp auto
Source: 89-92 laurel and skyline

RB-20DET
type: 1998cc EFI dohc 24-valve 6-cyl turbo
compression: 8.5:1
bore and stroke: 78x69.7mm
standard boost: 0.5 bar (7psi)
throttle body: 60mm
airflow meter: 76mm
ECU type: nissan eccs
remappable: yes
injector: 270cc high impedance (12-14ohm) top feed
power: 215hp/160kw @ 6400rpm (auto 153kw @ 6400rpm)
torque: 263Nm @ 3200rpm (auto 265Nm @ 3200rpm)
gearboxes: RWD 5sp and 4sp auto
source: 89-92 skyline gts-t and cefiro sedan, also Z31 fairlady zr 125kw, r31 skyline gts-x 132kw NICS version.

RB-25DE
type: 2498cc EFI dohc 24-valve 6-cyl
power: 134kw @ 6000rpm (148kw @ 6000rpm in r34 NEO)
torque: 225Nm @ 5200rpm (255Nm @ 4000rpm in r34 NEO)
gearboxes: rwd 5sp and 4sp auto
source: 92-95 cefiro and skyline

RB-25DET
type: 2498cc EFI dohc 24-valve 6-cyl turbo
power: 185kw @ 6400rpm (206kw @ 6400rpm in r34 NEO)
torque: 295Nm @ 4800rpm (343Nm @ 3200rpm in r34 NEO)
gearboxes: RWD 5sp and 4sp auto
source: 93-94 skyline gts-25t

RB-26dett
type: 2597cc EFI dohc 24-valve 6-cyl twin turbo
power: 206kw @ 6800rpm
torque: 353Nm @ 4400rpm (368Nm 1n r33, 392Nm in r34)
gearboxes: 4WD north south 5sp and 6sp
source: 1989-on skyline GT-R

hope this helps somewhat
all info sourced from "ZOOM" magazine here in australia.. :thumbup:


----------



## Hardbody (Jul 25, 2004)

Maybe this will also help
www.geocities.com/danielmaelzer/nissan_engine_family.HTML


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

there are actually 3 types of RB25DE, a non VVT version (R32), a VVT version (R33) and a VVT and extra cam lift version (NEO R34).....

.....I'm going through the process of building a Twincam RB30 with a RB25DE VVT head, you need to run a external oil feed to the head due to the fact that the RB30 block doesn't have a oil feed hole for the VVT system


----------



## GreyArea-R33 (Aug 3, 2004)

rosigma said:


> Where can i download full documentation of Nissan Skyline and Nissan Laurel engines?


Do you mean you want an engine manual? I have R33 (rb25det+rb26dett+sr20de) manual but its over 100mb-pdf format.Contact me if you want one-or can post on cd from uk
:fluffpol:


----------

